# Australia Computer Society "Review Application"



## Cinderella1483

Hello All,
I was wondering if you can kindly clarify something for me please. I have submitted a "review" and was wondering how long does it take to receive a result?
As per the FAQ on the website, it mentions that it takes from 2 to 4 weeks:
However, as per the dashboard, it mentions that it takes from 8-10 weeks:

I'd really appreciate your help in clarifying and confirming how long a *review* takes


----------



## Cinderella1483

Any help please/?


----------



## Complicatednew

8-10 weeks, ACS is short-staffed, and still they went on long holidays. They don't care!


----------



## Cinderella1483

Complicatednew said:


> 8-10 weeks, ACS is short-staffed, and still they went on long holidays. They don't care!


Thanks a lot for your reply. Yes indeed, I agree. This is a review application and not a new one, so logically it shouldn't take this much time! It's really frustrating but I guess we have nothing to do but be patient and wait for the results. Thanks once again for your reply.


----------

